# Wrist Splints & Carpal Tunnel Syndrome



## Rissa (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi,

Midwife told me I had Carpal Tunnel Syndrome and told me to see the GP to get some splints if it got any worse. It has so I went to GP yesterday. He sent me for a blood test to check that it was due to pregnancy and not a thyroid problem. But when I mentioned wrist splints he told me to buy them at the chemists/Tescos etc. 

DH ordered some from the internet for me. They are the neoprene type with a spoon shaped metal insert that keeps the wrist straight. However on the back of the packet it says not recommended to be worn while sleeping. However I thought that was when it was most important to wear them, so now I'm confused. Do you know of any reason why I shouldn't wear them at night?

Rissa


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I don't really know that much about them I'm afraid, as it's usually a physiotherapist that deals with them.

I think they are possibly thinking that you need to moblise your arms  and hands quite often without the splint on, and not wear it for a prolonged period of time, but I'm only guessing.  Jan may know differently.

Sorry i can't be of more help,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

